# Ipad en deuxième écran



## subleam (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
je voulais savoir s'il existait un moyen de brancher l'ipad sur l'imac afin d'en faire un deuxième écran

Merci


----------



## Pharrel (13 Août 2011)

Tres franchement .... Cela m'ettonerai


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Août 2011)

Il existe une application pour ça : air display


----------



## RomanoPingu (15 Août 2011)

Je ne l'ai pas testée, mais d'après les commentaires sur itunes, cette application est vivement à éviter : chère, ne fonctionne pas terrible, et cause des soucis ...


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Août 2011)

RomanoPingu a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas testée, mais d'après les commentaires sur itunes, cette application est vivement à éviter : chère, ne fonctionne pas terrible, et cause des soucis ...



C'est sur que cela n'est pas comparable à un second moniteur.
Pour l'avoir testé je n'ai rencontré aucun soucis mais bon, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## RomanoPingu (15 Août 2011)

Ba surtout que l'écran d'un ipad fait vraiment petit à côté d'un imac, surtout le 27" lol
Merci pour ton avis en tout cas


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Août 2011)

Et "subleam" ? Il est où ?... 

Il pose une question et ne vient même pas chercher la réponse ni dire merci ni donner d'autres précisions....Quelle éducation !

Faut pas s'étonner si certains ne répondent même plus aux premiers posts  !!


----------

